# 3.5'' speaker question



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am trying to replace the dash speakers on a 81 cutlass and i need to find a good replacement that will fit under the original cover could someone help me out all the ones ive seen have the tweeter sitting above the speaker causing the cover to not fit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Flaco712 said:


> I am trying to replace the dash speakers on a 81 cutlass and i need to find a good replacement that will fit under the original cover could someone help me out all the ones ive seen have the tweeter sitting above the speaker causing the cover to not fit


http://www.scosche.com/car-audio/product/899


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

I like Boston's 3.5 sound real good


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> I like Boston's 3.5 sound real good


Got a link?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I picked up some of these recently. I haven't installed them yet. There is a ring around the cone that I'm gonna cut off so the dash bezel sits flush. 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_463_Kenwood-KFC-835C.html


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

They sound great if you use them right im doing my girls regal with boston
found them at the same place as wannabelowrider found the kenwoods
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_m94_i31_boston-acoustics-3-1-2-speakers.html








This is her buick Ill post pic when im done


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice Regal SoCal :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a pair of these in my Regal now, not sure which model ( I think the DS model) and they sound decent. But the 2 way sits higher than the cone making the dash bezel sit higher so that's why I got the Kenwoods.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_m23_i31_kicker-3-1-2-speakers.html


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Thanks wannabelowrider its my girls ride


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have Infinity reference 3.5 in my Delta 88 and they sound great thinking back on it wish I would of spent a little extra $ and got the Infinity Kappa 3.5 although I dont know how they fit under the stock grills.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

if u pull out the buckets they should fit ok i think i got infinity reference in my g body dash and they clear fine


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> if u pull out the buckets they should fit ok i think i got infinity reference in my g body dash and they clear fine


+1 how you like yours?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> +1 how you like yours?


 there pretty brite had to cover them w carpet to mellow them out.im really not a fan of dash speakers but for this toy it suits it fine


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I have Infinity reference 3.5 in my Delta 88 and they sound great thinking back on it wish I would of spent a little extra $ and got the Infinity Kappa 3.5 although I dont know how they fit under the stock grills.


you sure it uses a 3.5 i could of sworn it takes 4x6 like my homeboys 85 lesabre,same car/body style and cadis and boxes aswell....


i used infinity references back in the day and they cleared,dont know about the new ones since ive had super tweeters in my dash location ever since


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> you sure it uses a 3.5 i could of sworn it takes 4x6 like my homeboys 85 lesabre,same car/body style and cadis and boxes aswell....
> 
> 
> i used infinity references back in the day and they cleared,dont know about the new ones since ive had super tweeters in my dash location ever since


they all fit i actually use 4x6 componets in my boxes


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

I have those same Boston acoustics does anyone have an amp running to them? I have been considering it but I don't wanna blow em thoughts????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

jjaassoonnguy said:


> I have those same Boston acoustics does anyone have an amp running to them? I have been considering it but I don't wanna blow em thoughts????


use gains wisely and they will b fine all my cars have amps i NEVER USE DECK POWER..


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice that's what I like to hear thanks


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> use gains wisely and they will b fine all my cars have amps i NEVER USE DECK POWER..


I'm curious what kind of amp are you running on them?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

jjaassoonnguy said:


> I'm curious what kind of amp are you running on them?


there share a channel with some diamond separates of a old school 400.4 so get about 40 clean watts..they sound good .on something that small i tend to do like 20 percent under rms power theres not alot of area n the lil coil for cooling


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

jjaassoonnguy said:


> I have those same Boston acoustics does anyone have an amp running to them? I have been considering it but I don't wanna blow em thoughts????


yes and put a 47mf cap on them should be fine 
I never use deck power to dirty and distortion goes up as volume does will damage speakers


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ive always wondered.. do 3.5s dash speakers actually add to the volume or fullness of sound when u have say a couple pairs of 6.5 components on a hundred or couple hundredwatts vs. the 3.5s on only 30-50...


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

6.5 are better but for the situation 3.5 done right will sound good as a mid and with rear crossed over right you get mid and mid bass and you'll get away with it once I finish the regal if your in so cal you can hear it and you can tell me if it works good I have a 67 rag with 3.5 for rear and 6.5 in front and no complaints when people have heard it


----------

